# How do you finally say goodbye to colds?



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

Every year I get one! Nearly every month cold after cold...Especially after a long cold and damp week, or when it starts raining...

I keep getting a cold, I wash my hands I eat plenty of fruits, but it seems to come back 

What's even more annoying is going on holiday and you get a bad cold and you end up looking and acting like a daft bat! (

How come some people (like my cousin-who complains I look miserable-which is because I have a cold)-never have one and I always get one?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I get them several times a year - but i have allergies also! Be lucky you get one once a year that is totally normal!


----------



## Scorpmw90 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ever since I started drinking organic apple cider vinegar with organic honey, I haven't been sick since. Believe me, I used to to get sick once or twice every year like you. I take it for my acid reflux, but it's good for everything. It's a really good body cleanser in general and fights bacteria.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

milo2020 said:


> Every year I get one! Nearly every month cold after cold...Especially after a long cold and damp week, or when it starts raining...
> 
> I keep getting a cold, I wash my hands I eat plenty of fruits, but it seems to come back
> 
> ...


Eating fruits is only going to help u slightly. Take a complete vitamin and mineral supplement, and u can also take vitamin C separately (the excess is eliminated). Also, if u don't rest enough, your organism becomes weaker so it's more likely to get a cold.

I managed to avoid like 3 colds in the last months. Come to think of it, the last cold I had was like 1 and a half year ago, but then i had a totally unhealthy lifestyle.

And about your cousin...he just has a better immune system, that's all.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Wash your hands frequently.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

IRT to the OP

You shouldn't be getting the cold over and over. It's a virus, and your body should be able to fight it off, and once it's fought off, should it come back, you should be able to destroy it before any serious symptoms start. Yes, people get it every, or a couple times, year because it evolves, but that takes time. Could it be bacterial sinusitis or allergies (or both?).



Scorpmw90 said:


> Ever since I started drinking organic apple cider vinegar with organic honey, I haven't been sick since. Believe me, I used to to get sick once or twice every year like you. I take it for my acid reflux, but it's good for everything. It's a really good body cleanser in general and fights bacteria.


I hope you're drinking it with a straw, because it will eat your teeth away.

I can't speak towards apple cider vinegar's immunologic properties, but the acid reflux part is interesting since vinegar is an acid. I guess it might work because it is a weaker acid than the HCL of the stomach, and buffers it. I don't imagine it would do much in the way of being anti-bacterial in the stomach, since very few microbes can survive the stomach, and those that do probably won't get killed by vinegar. The organic apple cider vinegar you're drinking however has bacteria of it's own inside it, and maybe they recolonize in your large intestine (same thing happens with probiotic yogurt). I've heard recently about studies which show that there is a lot of autonomic communication going to the brain from your digestive system, and that things like this can promote an overall wellness by preventing unnecessary inflammation and general stress. Less of that probably makes your body more able to fight when necessary, and will keep it from overdoing it.

I might have to try this.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Think yourself lucky!! I sneeze every single day without fail..over and over and over 

I blame the H1N1 vaccine I got. Ever since that my immune system has never been the same, atleast now I know the truth. Staying away from all vaccines in future for sure.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

You can try Cold-Eeze under the tongue when you start feeling symptoms. Usually helps me


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> Think yourself lucky!! I sneeze every single day without fail..over and over and over
> 
> I blame the H1N1 vaccine I got. Ever since that my immune system has never been the same, atleast now I know the truth. Staying away from all vaccines in future for sure.


Or you have allergies... But off course that's a whole lot less dramatic than the vaccine bogeyman...


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't been sick for exactly 1 year now and the last time was because I walked home in the rain and after 8 days of binge drinking.

I don't drink anymore but I mainly attribute it to weightlifting. In the past every time I took some time off from lifting weights I'd catch a cold. Now even if I do take a break, my immune system stays strong.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Or you have allergies... But off course that's a whole lot less dramatic than the vaccine bogeyman...


Vaccines = poison. Huge scam just like the whole health service


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> Vaccines = poison. Huge scam just like the whole health service


Yeah I can't wait until Polio comes back and shows everyone how unnecessary vaccines are!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> Vaccines = poison. Huge scam just like the whole health service


Yeah, because as offbyone said polio, or smallpox, or measles, or mumps, or rubella, or pertussis, or tetanus, or rabies, or hep B, or any of the other deadly/debilitating diseases vaccines have prevented are just made up. Millions of people weren't killed, or paralyzed, or lost their ability to see, or hear, or made mentally retarded by these terrible diseases. No, that's all a scam. Forget history books, or records, you read on the internet, that there was a study, that said vaccines were bad. So what if it's been discredited because it's author *MADE UP THE DATA*? Who cares? IT WAS ON THE FRIGGIN INTERNET SO IT MUST BE TRUE!!!

edit*
Let me add that there is a reason I hate this ignorant crap. In California a couple of years ago, thanks to the idiotic parents who bought into this crap, and didn't vaccinate their kids, there was a massive outbreak of pertussis. This outbreak lead to the deaths of newborn infants, who's parents may have wanted to protect their children for the disease, but who were too young to get it. Those parents that gave into hysteria cost other parents their children....


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

offbyone said:


> Yeah I can't wait until Polio comes back and shows everyone how unnecessary vaccines are!


Haha


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Yeah, because as offbyone said polio, or smallpox, or measles, or mumps, or rubella, or pertussis, or tetanus, or rabies, or hep B, or any of the other deadly/debilitating diseases vaccines have prevented are just made up. Millions of people weren't killed, or paralyzed, or lost their ability to see, or hear, or made mentally retarded by these terrible diseases. No, that's all a scam. Forget history books, or records, you read on the internet, that there was a study, that said vaccines were bad. So what if it's been discredited because it's author *MADE UP THE DATA*? Who cares? IT WAS ON THE FRIGGIN INTERNET SO IT MUST BE TRUE!!!
> 
> edit*
> Let me add that there is a reason I hate this ignorant crap. In California a couple of years ago, thanks to the idiotic parents who bought into this crap, and didn't vaccinate their kids, there was a massive outbreak of pertussis. This outbreak lead to the deaths of newborn infants, who's parents may have wanted to protect their children for the disease, but who were too young to get it. Those parents that gave into hysteria cost other parents their children....


Maybe I should have been more clear. I was referring to the H1N1 and swine flu vaccine, not every vaccine there has ever been. You know the ones containing mercury that gave probably MILLIONS of kids autism and similar problems..


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

Regular (vigorous) exercise, good nutrition (lots of veggies), enough sleep, warm clothing and laughter! All those things combined with a stress-free as possible life style boost up your immune system and as a result you won't be as susceptible to flus anymore.

If you want to get better quicker, enjoy lots of vitamin C and don't take fever-lowering meds - High body heat causes the chemical reactions to occur quicker and thusly you'll rid of the flu faster. 

This obviously doesn't mean that you should tolerate a dangerously high temp because as we know, proteins in the human body start denaturating at above 105.8 F/41 degrees C, but you get the point.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> Maybe I should have been more clear. I was referring to the H1N1 and swine flu vaccine, not every vaccine there has ever been. You know the ones containing mercury that gave probably MILLIONS of kids autism and similar problems..


I wrote a research paper on this topic :yes The mercury your probably talking about is the thimerosal. Currently there is a lack of association between thimerosal containing vaccines and autism. Vaccinated children are more likely to develop autism than unvaccinated children. Also, thimerosal is no longer used in children's vaccines, but autism rates still continue to increase. Autism, like any other disease/disorder, has many causes and not just one. And so far, vaccination has not been proven to be the sole cause of it.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> Maybe I should have been more clear. I was referring to the H1N1 and swine flu vaccine, not every vaccine there has ever been. You know the ones containing mercury that gave probably MILLIONS of kids autism and similar problems..


I think you're thinking of the MMR vaccine... The study that started this outcry was fraudulent, as in the scientist in charge falsified the data behind it so he could make hundreds of thousands of dollars off the lawsuits that he knew would come afterwards. The journal that published it retracted it, and the doctor in question has been stripped of his license for bribery and fraud.



> A now-retracted British study that linked autism to childhood vaccines was an "elaborate fraud" that has done long-lasting damage to public health, a leading medical publication reported Wednesday.
> An investigation published by the British medical journal BMJ concludes the study's author, Dr. Andrew Wakefield, misrepresented or altered the medical histories of all 12 of the patients whose cases formed the basis of the 1998 study -- and that there was "no doubt" Wakefield was responsible.
> "It's one thing to have a bad study, a study full of error, and for the authors then to admit that they made errors," Fiona Godlee, BMJ's editor-in-chief, told CNN. "But in this case, we have a very different picture of what seems to be a deliberate attempt to create an impression that there was a link by falsifying the data."
> 
> .....


http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/01/05/autism.vaccines/index.html

We're only now just starting to see the effects, but here they are:



> The largest U.S. outbreak of measles to occur in 15 years -- affecting 214 children so far -- is likely driven by travelers returning from abroad and by too many unvaccinated U.S. children, according to new research.
> ....
> Before the vaccine became available in the 1960s, some *three to four million people contracted measles every year*. Of those, 48,000 were hospitalized, *1,000 were permanently disabled* and about *500 died*, the CDC said. Unfortunately, "we have experienced an increased incidence of measles this year," said Huong McLean, lead researcher and CDC epidemiologist. "Typically we see 60 to 70 cases a year, this year we have 214 as of Oct. 14."
> 
> ...


http://yourlife.usatoday.com/health...rgest-US-measles-outbreak-in-years/50852098/1

The worst part of all of this is that while it has already led to many hospitalizations, and deaths, this is only the beginning; things are going to get much worse. The only reason we don't see these diseases anymore is because, as a society, we have a heard immunity - because so many people are vaccinated, the diseases can't spread. Until now there just weren't enough people, or people in high enough concentrations, to allow these diseases to spread at all. A few people who were unvaccinated here and there were protected by everyone else.

Today, with more and more people who aren't getting these vaccines, we're starting to have vulnerable population sizes and population concentrations high enough to actually see these diseases come back. Once we hit a critical point, where there are enough people to allow this disease to thrive and spread, we will see real epidemics come back of diseases not seen in years. It is worth mentioning, if you don't read the article I posted above, that the only reason there weren't more cases is because the CDC caught it right away, tracking everyone who was exposed to the virus down, and placing dozens of people in quarantine. Diseases that were unheard of a few years ago will be killing and debilitating hundreds, if not thousands, of people.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

chop off your nose


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

Two words. Green smoothies.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to get SO sick with flu etc once a year that I would be bedridden and delirious.
I haven't changed my lifestyle at all to my knowledge, then one day I just stopped getting sick like that. It's been over 2 years now. No idea why, but I sure ain't complainin'.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

For me since I started working out I haven't had a cold ever. I used to get sick at least once a year.


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

multi vitamins


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

(sea)salt water nose spray, often


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Very hot curry.


----------



## WISEguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Glutamine + Vit. C


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I never get sick and I don't know why. I don't do anything special to protect myself. I guess I just have a strong immune system or something. I did get a cold last year around Oct or so and that was my first cold in like 2 years I think. I'm the only one in the family really who doesn't get regular colds or illnesses .


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

For the last couple years, whenever I've gotten a cold I've tried a combination of several home remedies. I take Zinc and Echinacea capsules, drink ginger tea (ginger root boiled in water), green tea with lemon juice and honey, lots of orange juice and blueberries, and drink lots and lots of water. I also take Nyquil at night while I'm sick so that I can sleep.

Maybe I've just been lucky and haven't had a bad strain of the cold or maybe one or more of these remedies actually work, but the past couple of times I've started to get sick, I immediate started a daily regimine of these remedies and my cold hasn't been nearly as bad or lasted nearly as long as previous colds I've had.


----------

